# Grounding of multimeter/disco services



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

As you already know there are several ways to do it correctly. The smart way, IMHO, is to do it with the least amount of wire and labor.

That being said, if I were making "the call" as how it is to be done I would run only 1 GEC to the CT cabinet or meter cabinet, install the MBJ in all the service disconnects, and run the #6 from the ground rods (if necessary) to the same place and be done.

Pete


----------

